# How to get fit and not lose weight/gain weight



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Could you give us some err measurements, not in that way lol :b Stuff like height, current/desired weight, current/desired build would be very useful. 

I've struggled with being too skinny as well ('cept I'm a guy) which not too long ago got stupidly bad due to anxiety. Now I'm making good progress, not where I want to be, but as least I'm on the right track. Hopefully I can help you out.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

A light amount of weight training would probably be beneficial, you wouldn't end up looking some horrible female wrestler lol. And if you want to gain weight you just need to figure out how many calories you eat per day on average, then make yourself eat slightly more. If you're going to be doing running or something once per week i don't think it'll have a huge effect, so i wouldn't worry too much about turning into a skeleton, just eat slightly more on that day if all you wanna do is maintain your weight.

Not completely sure on the high calorie foods since i try to go for the opposite so i can eat more, but peanut butter is an obvious one. And cheese, i guess?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Banzai said:


> what if I were to say, eat alot of foods with alot of fats in them (e.g McDonalds) and exercise? I would be burning of the fat anyway right?


As long as your total calories aren't over what you need then i don't think you'd gain weight. If you're exercising you're using more energy and can eat more. Thing with mcdonalds meals is they obviously have a huge number of total calories so you can't eat as much if you're eating junk food, and it's not exactly nutritious. You might not gain weight but it'd be unhealthy in other ways if that was all you ate, though if it's just occasionally and you exercised + ate healthy most of the time it'd be fine, i think. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.

I used to basically just eat junk food and was skinny as a rail, i just ate rubbish but not very often. It's a lot more complicated if you're a guy trying to build lean muscle, but i don't think you need to worry about it that much.

Why do you dislike being thin anyways? Do you dislike it personally or is it the reaction from other people? Food was definately a lot less complicated when i was underweight, i'd prefer it that way but my metabolism and appetite have changed a lot.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Please don't binge on Junk food :afr! That's definitely not a good route to take - you'll be putting on fat and ruining your health at the same time. 
All the Chemicals, artificial colors, flavorings, sugars, sweeteners, and preservatives common in highly processed junk turns your body into a toxic waste ground. And this toxic waste loves to attach itself to your fat stores, making it even harder to get rid of body fat. Consider this, your body gets the raw materials from which it performs it's daily duties and builds new cells from the food we eat. If you eat low quality food, what do you think the end result will be? Something along the lines of decreased energy, slow recovery, mental foginess and poor sleep usually.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

weight training and diet.
It takes a lot of hard work to start looking like a body builder. So just do a basic full body work out and tone up.
As for diet, maybe you should see someone. They could draw up an eating plan.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

One gram of protein for every pound of bodyweight per day. Get in a gym and do some squats and deadlifts for overall mass building. Get with a trainer for a session to have them teach you the proper way to do it. You dont want to hurt yourself. Best of luck.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey. My BMI is 18 something too. I can't remember the exact number. It is important to me to exercise, even though I don't want to lose weight. If I keep it to 20 minutes or less of exercise and not every day, I have noticed that I actually look like I have put on a little bit of weight, compared to when I don't exercise at all. My favorite dvd is by Tamilee Webb, you can see video clips on collagevideo.com. You can put in the search what your goals are. I have to make sure I exercise tonight, even though I'm not feeling like it right now. I think eating healthy is the way to go. Keeps your body working properly to build muscle and to feel better in general.



Banzai said:


> How do you get fatter and get fit at the same time?


----------

